
A FaaS for Converting Your Google Forms into an API - akaamitgupta
https://github.com/akaamitgupta/honeypie
======
akaamitgupta
Hey folks, I have been working on a service which converts Google Forms into
API so that we can grab all validation errors easily in JSON format.

Let me know if you guys find it useful and interesting.

